# IG sentinels



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

how do you use your sentinels, I usually outfit mine with autocannons or lascannons, if i get some extra money i might try out a armoured sentinel with a plasmacannon.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll be going with 3 armoured sentinels, with lascannons and camo netting, good armour, better cover save, and a tank hunting weapon, stick it in some trees or a building, and I get an image of a vulture from battletech stalking its prey


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

sounds like a really good AT set up stella, might try it in some larger point games.


----------



## CoruptBunny (May 18, 2009)

I use mine as outflanking horde killers - Heavy flamers with camo netting and an astropath.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I like Armoured Sentinels with just Autocannons.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Camo netting on a Sentinel is not a great buy, IMHO. Immobile sentinels are not getting the best bang for the buck. I like pairs of Armored Sentinels moving towards objectives, with autocannon/Hunter-killer. 12 armor makes them tough in HTH, adn if tehy're moving, they're helping to shape MY battle.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Creon said:


> Camo netting on a Sentinel is not a great buy, IMHO. Immobile sentinels are not getting the best bang for the buck.


different battle styles, I'd rather have them immobile with great cover saves with the option of suddenly turning mobile, than being mobile 100% of the time and being forced to stay that way to survive


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I just find Camo-Netting to be an extremely expensive upgrade.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

agreed, its expensive but it can offer some really good survivability to the sentinels. Also, its the cheapest vehicle to get camo netting for. It depends on your style though. Because I use mine as a distraction it try to keep them cheap, and if they destroy something important before going down, even better


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

So far i like an Armour Sentinel with Plasma Cannon or Scout Sentinel with Autocannon. Not too sure about any upgrades and I've thought about Lascannons, but not too crazy about them, I like keeping them in my heavy weapons teams for now.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I go for a 3 scout sentinel unit 2 with autocannons and 1 with a multi laser, flank with them and you can put a lot of shots in to either side armours or hordes. I do agree tho that armoured sentinels with camo netting would be useful, tho if it were me I'd go for missile launchers and hunter killers, useful for AT and anti horde. Tho I would def not give camo netting to ones equipped with heavy flamers, as I would always want them to move


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think HK missiles are a pretty good option on sentinels of any variety. Even heavy flamer ones can use them if they get a chance on a tank and no infantry are nearby (probably because they are inside tanks). Not essential, but useful.

I think just about any armament can be good. I think there's a lot to be said for plasma cannons, because you can't get hold of them anywhere else in the list. You can have any number of autocannons and lascannons on anything you want.

I also don't see a whole lot of point in outflanking them, most of the time. It's a nice option to have, but if you are firing guns with ranges of 48", you may as well fire them on turn one and kill stuff before it reaches your lines. Added to that, sentinels can make a pretty decent tar pit unit, especially the armoured ones as they aren't open topped and have front armour 12.

I don't know about camo netting. 2 main problems as I see it. First, surely the whole point of sentinels is to take mobile guns, as you have no shortage of static ones. Second, it really isn't a formality to get cover for vehicles in a position they can fire from. Your infantry want the cover too.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Someguy said:


> I don't know about camo netting. 2 main problems as I see it. First, surely the whole point of sentinels is to take mobile guns, as you have no shortage of static ones.


I only have 5 lascannons including the sentinels, and they are mobile, its just I prefer being immobile for a couple of turns then going mobile


Someguy said:


> Second, it really isn't a formality to get cover for vehicles in a position they can fire from. Your infantry want the cover too.


that depends, round here we don't play like people do in GW, placing down 3 trees and calling the board cluttered, we have enough terrain in our club to make several entire cities and it is used, so there will always be enough cover to benefit from camo netting


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Having enough cover is one thing. Walkers, as vehicles, don't get a cover save just from being in area terrain though. They need to be 50% covered by intervening stuff. I tend to find it quite difficult to do this. If you can, great. I guess a sentinel can stand behind a tree with its gun sticking around the side, or something like that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Someguy said:


> I tend to find it quite difficult to do this.


don't see how, a sentinel is only 3-3.5 inches tall, there should be crap loads of terrain on a board able cover half or more of it


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> don't see how, a sentinel is only 3-3.5 inches tall, there should be crap loads of terrain on a board able cover half or more of it


Someguy tends to play in a lot of tournament-style settings which are generally sparse on terrain. Friendly games are usually considerably denser, depending upon the group in question.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

That really depends on the tournament. Devourer this weekend had enough terrain I'd say, but it was all pretty short and might not have hidden a sentinel. Maybe it would have been ok.

I think you could be ok a lot of the time, just not all the time. I suppose, even if it does work all the time then the difference between 3+ and 4+ isn't really all that huge anyway. I wouldn't take the upgrade, but if it fits in your army then go ahead.

A lot of area terrain is made up of stuff that's either low rubble type stuff, or tall and skinny like trees. I often find that tall things like walkers are barely hidden by either of these. With a sentinel that's 3 or 4" tall, you would need a wall to be exactly the right height to reach just to the base of your gun if you wanted to shoot while being in cover. The gun is in kind of an annoying position on the vehicle.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm a minimalist when it comes equipping my vehicles. The only thing I'll ever put on my vehicles is the occasional Heavy Stubber or a Dozer Blade. The Heavy Stubber is a great upgrade to a Chimera or a Hellhound. The Dozer Blade works well with a Russ or a Chimera.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Someguy said:


> I think HK missiles are a pretty good option on sentinels of any variety. Even heavy flamer ones can use them if they get a chance on a tank and no infantry are nearby (probably because they are inside tanks). Not essential, but useful.
> 
> I think just about any armament can be good. I think there's a lot to be said for plasma cannons, because you can't get hold of them anywhere else in the list. You can have any number of autocannons and lascannons on anything you want.
> 
> ...





Stella Cadente said:


> don't see how, a sentinel is only 3-3.5 inches tall, there should be crap loads of terrain on a board able cover half or more of it


I could see it being problematic. Seeing as the legs are pretty skinny, I think you would need a pretty tall piece of terrain for cover. As covering just the legs wouldn't constitute 50% cover. That being said, it's definitely possible with some creativity.



I would probably gear mine out with either mutli-lasers for cheap horde or lascannons and outflank for side armour.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Cover usually works like this in games i'm used to - 1/2 height or width of model=1/2 model. So covering the legs WOULD provide cover. 

On the other hand, I am against sentinels being static.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, you could always model your sentinels in a crouching position to make them lower 
With the new kit for them, you can model the legs however you want. I think seeing a sentinel crouch on it's base would definitely be a funny thing to model


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Crimzzen said:


> I could see it being problematic. Seeing as the legs are pretty skinny, I think you would need a pretty tall piece of terrain for cover. As covering just the legs wouldn't constitute 50% cover. That being said, it's definitely possible with some creativity.


we've always played it as as long as 50% of the models height or width is covered, it gains cover, so hiding a sentinel while still being able to shoot is very very easy


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally, I doubt I'd use many sentinels. The idea of a couple of armoured ones to tar pit enemy units does sound interesting though.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

It's a pity you can't upgrade them with a CC weapon, while it's clearly in the kit


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Or at least be able to destroy tree terrain with it!


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't even need armoured sentienls to tar pit infantry if you're facing the right enemy, i used my 3 to outflank next to my brothers dark eldar warriors, and the assaulted them. He couln't do anything to them, they killed 3 DE and then ran off of the board like ickle girls!.

on the modelling front, i got my lead sentinel modelled so its doing a leonidas kick!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, if he doesn't give his Succubi Haywire or agonisers, that's his problem


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I usualy run ASS, outflank on the corner to be as far back as posable and try to get an angle at some rear armor. Failing that I shoot at side armor. It servs me well against whirlwinds, and pretty much any ork vihicle.


----------



## Sgt Bilko (May 23, 2009)

Well in my experience i would sy it is best to keep them very cheap.
Auto cannon is a good choice it has both good range and stength.
I did use to take 3 with Hunter killers that way 1 turn they where used as anti tank
too and with AV12 for the armoured ones its even better.


----------



## Ghengis Vaughn (Apr 18, 2009)

Personally, I tend to run scout sents with autocannons and hunter killers. I find that the AC is a great weapon for just about every occasion. You can pop light armor, it chews through most troops and has great range. Also, it compensates for the IG's less than spectacular BS ( compared to a MEQ that is ) by letting you get to shoot twice. Also, my opponents tend to freak on the occasions that I do feel frisky enough to use them as scouts. I will probably do this alot more now that I have the astropath. You cant beat the potential of a STR 8 weapon in your opponents backfield. Especially when you dont have a range restriction. 

As for the armored sents I am all about them lurking in my front lines with plasma cannons ( on paper anyway, I haven't gotten them built yet). Finally! Something in my IG army on two legs that wont be killed by its own Plasma gun! :clapping:


----------



## skullkandy (May 27, 2009)

what do you guys think of a squad of 3 scout sentinels with lascannons. My thinking is that my army has 1 vet squad with meltas and all my infantry is equipped with grenade launchers and autocannons so the scouts could use their movement to try and get side shots on any vehicles that are a little too tough for autocannons.

I've got no experience so I'm not sure how this would work or if i should put missiles on them instead.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

skullkandy said:


> what do you guys think of a squad of 3 scout sentinels with lascannons.


I think Immobilizing results are gonna bring a smile to your opponents face


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

I plan on using mine plain jane with no upgrades or maybe upgrading one of the two with a heavy flamer. Using their scout move along with the vets/Gunnery Sergaent Harker following behind to recieve a cover save. I am also thinking of having a penal legion using them as cover also.


----------



## Conan2185 (Apr 22, 2008)

I tend to run sentinals barebones with multilazors. i used to deepstrike them (old codex, Drop troops doctrine) toward the rear and use them as a distraction that is just a little too painful to ignore. i would also tarpit against strength 3 infantry. i haven't used them with the new codex yet but they got cheaper so the tactic will probably make a resurgence. I'm also probably gonna see how the armored sentinals do with tarpitting.


----------

